# Albino bushynose fry



## paradise (Jan 13, 2006)

Albino bushynose pleco fry, about 1/2" TL:


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

Pretty cool, I just picked up three of the long fin variety at an auction and I am hoping to get them to breed. What are your tank perams. It would be nice to know.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Man those ABN's have nice noses!

I had some but they didn't look anywhere as nice those.


----------



## paradise (Jan 13, 2006)

gibmaker said:


> Pretty cool, I just picked up three of the long fin variety at an auction and I am hoping to get them to breed. What are your tank perams. It would be nice to know.


Sorry, I did not breed them, got about 9 of 'em from a friend. Got the parents too, so maybe they will breed again.


----------

